# Auction for Kingsolver's Family



## Accuran (Jul 11, 2004)

This auction is now open.

Items from Hauntworld, Screamline Studios, Unit 70, Ghostride Porductions, Bloody Mary and many many more.

Please check out the link
Fundraiser for Kingsolver's family

And also please visit the vendors sites that donated items. This will run for 7days. I will instruct each winner where to send a check or monet order to. Paypal payments will be redirected to IAHA. IAHA will be handling all the payments. I will talking to IAHA's president Larry Kirchner on a daily basis and willing to do what ever is needed to help this family in need.

Also please take time to read the first page and remember why we are pulling together as a community.

Thank you very helping out a family in need in thier darkest hour.

Fundraiser for Kingsolver's family


----------

